# We got a bowhunting Vice President



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mitt Romney announced this morning that Paul Ryan is his vp pick. Now I don't like the fact that we got stuck with Romney but Ryan is an honorable man that will actually balance the budget and that's not very common for a congressman today. And he also is a bowhunter.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah. I just saw that Ryan had been picked. Thats awesome, I was hoping he would be picked


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Romney's way more liberal than I'd like, but he's got my vote given the fact that he's a businessman and has bailed out businesses in the past and knows how to budget... That being said I think the financial state we're in now is going to take a lot longer than a term or two to completely fix, if it's fixable at all.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

as long as its not obonga, im all good.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> as long as its not obonga, im all good.


yep


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Obama and Romney are both horrible candidates. It's so disappointing that out of all the people in America, we have to choose one of these two to be the leader of our country.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Deers1ayer (Aug 12, 2012)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> View attachment 1440399


I hope he does that in his office when Romney walks in


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

That pick is pretty cool


----------

